# Home made LED Projector



## Shinzon10 (May 5, 2008)

I am thinking of building an LED cluster bulb for a Projector ,probably a BenQ W500 3 LCD, since its cheap and has HDMI, using luxeon rebel series LEDs.

I would used between 12 - 17 LXML-PWC1-0100 Luxeon Rebel - Cool White, 180 Lumens @ 700mA http://www.luxeonstar.com/item.php?id=5599&link_str=1394&partno=LXML-PWC1-0100 or 4 7007-PWC-10-3 Luxeon Rebel Star - White Tri-Emitter, 540 Lumens @ 700mA http://www.luxeonstar.com/item.php?id=5537&link_str=1430&partno=7007-PWC-10-3

they also sell drivers for there LEDs, given this information, does any one have any tips, or would be interested in this project and would like updates. this is being posted for the tips or input portion.

I will fallow up with my ideas when i get more time


----------



## Shinzon10 (May 5, 2008)

Shinzon10 said:


> I am thinking of building an LED cluster bulb for a Projector ,probably a BenQ W500 3 LCD, since its cheap and has HDMI, using luxeon rebel series LEDs.
> 
> I would used between 12 - 17 LXML-PWC1-0100 Luxeon Rebel - Cool White, 180 Lumens @ 700mA http://www.luxeonstar.com/item.php?id=5599&link_str=1394&partno=LXML-PWC1-0100 or 4 7007-PWC-10-3 Luxeon Rebel Star - White Tri-Emitter, 540 Lumens @ 700mA http://www.luxeonstar.com/item.php?id=5537&link_str=1430&partno=7007-PWC-10-3
> 
> ...


I bought the Projector, and it is nice! it can do 1080p it is quiet and very clear and has a neet joy stick lens position thingy.

anyways i figure that a series of LEDs arranged in s sprial would mimic the rough size and shape of the bulb. i will post a diagram soon


----------



## joshudavid (Jun 12, 2008)

We had the same idea a while back and eventually got distracted from it. 

The only way we could figure on getting all of those LED's to work together is by mounting them elsewhere and piping the light in through end emitting fiber optic cable. The research I did though made me think we could only get about 10 to fit. 

I don't know very much at all about fiber optic and I got really frustrated trying to get answers. Please post any updates you have on your project.


----------

